# Sonax Glass Cleaner



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

*Price & Availability:*
From morethanpolish £5.99 for 500ml
*
Used on:*
Skoda Fabia VRS

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*

For use on interior and exterior windscreens, side and rear windows, headlamps and mirrors, Sonax Glass Cleaner instantly removes insects and road grime and it ideal for use before the car wash. It also removes greasy smear films and nicotine deposits from interior glass, leaving a fresh lemon fragrance. Economical and ergonomic trigger spray bottle made from recyclable plastic
*
Packaging:*

Comes in a grey bottle branded with lively Sonax branding, looks nice and professional with a very chunky grip point. Also a very sturdy looking trigger spray.

















*
Appearance & Fragrance:*

Clear liquid with a nice lemony smell not to over powering.

*Cleaning Power:
*
The absolute be all and end of all this product is within its cleaning power. This product certainly does not disappoint in that aspect, i sprayed on to the glass left to dwell, then buffed off. The product removed all marks from grease to light soiling, certainly a hard hitter in the performance department.









you can see how much dirt was removed from this cleaner









*Ease Of Use:*

Very easy spray on leave for a few moments off time then buff to a streak free finish.










*Finish:*

The glass was very clean know I did use paper towel on this test as per the instructions on the bottle. However, I wouldn't do this again as there were a few smears which were removed when I went around with my class cloth to polish the glass up to a nice streak free finish.










*Durability: N/A*

*Value:*

Now considering it cost only £5.99 for 500ml i have paid three times that in the past for products that have let me down, if you don't want to spend money on buying 5 litres worth of cleaner then this is the product for you. Fantastic value for money.

Overall DW Rating: 90%

Conclusion:

I cant fault this product - ready to go, no finding your bottle measuring it out etc, does what it says on the bottle cleans very well leaves a pleasant smell behind and no mess.

On an average interior clean I would say you could get over 6-months use out of one bottle as I hardly used any product at all on all my interior and exterior glass.










Thankyou to Mark at morethanpolish.com for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: http://www.morethanpolish.com/sonax.asp
__________________


----------

